# possible to live in Costa Blanca South on �200 per week



## stmary (Dec 30, 2012)

*possible to live in Costa Blanca South on £200 per week*

Hi all,just asking if it is possible to live on £200 per week after paying rental fees,in or around Playa Flamenca.We can manage without a car,my wife will officially be retired with a government pension and with some savings we should have this amount to live on until my pension starts 3 years later.We are not big drinkers and happy to go out once a week andwould be careful with money,so do you think we would manage,all replies welcome.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stmary said:


> Hi all,just asking if it is possible to live on £200 per week after paying rental fees,in or around Playa Flamenca.We can manage without a car,my wife will officially be retired with a government pension and with some savings we should have this amount to live on until my pension starts 3 years later.We are not big drinkers and happy to go out once a week andwould be careful with money,so do you think we would manage,all replies welcome.



do-able....but tight.........


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

stmary said:


> Hi all,just asking if it is possible to live on £200 per week after paying rental fees,in or around Playa Flamenca.We can manage without a car,my wife will officially be retired with a government pension and with some savings we should have this amount to live on until my pension starts 3 years later.We are not big drinkers and happy to go out once a week and would be careful with money,so do you think we would manage,all replies welcome.


As Xabiachica has said - possible but tight. Give some thought to 'living without a car'. If you go just a mile nearer to Torrevieja then you will have buses which are basically free, and a much larger selection of shops/bars/beaches etc - which also means that when you choose to eat out you will quickly find the cheaper places!


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

stmary said:


> Hi all,just asking if it is possible to live on £200 per week after paying rental fees...


I would say easily.

Allow for €150-200 utilities/insurance/blah per month and you'd have (£200 per week x 4 x 1.15) €920 - 200 = €720 a month to live on.

A lot depends on your lifestyle and frugality but I know I could live comfortably on half that much for one person per month and there is economy in two people ie it costs almost as much to cook a meal for two people as it does for one. 

But then I am one of those kinds of people that doesn't waste any food and enjoys the challenge of producing tender tasty food from cheaper tougher cuts of meat as well as producing meals from left overs.

If you're the type that likes lots of pre-made packaged food and likes to eat out a lot you might find your budget somewhat challenging!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

stevec2x said:


> As Xabiachica has said - possible but tight. Give some thought to 'living without a car'. If you go just a mile nearer to Torrevieja then you will have buses which are basically free, and a much larger selection of shops/bars/beaches etc - which also means that when you choose to eat out you will quickly find the cheaper places!


There is also a downside to living too near a larger touristy town, noise, and a bit like living in Blackpool a la Spain. We started our experience of living in Spain many years ago, after buying a holiday home in Murcia, lovely little 3 bed town house, but, quite a few of the other properties on the same complex were bought by people using them for holiday lets, and often some less than savoury slobs were there for a week or a fortnight, spoiling the whole atmosphere of the place.


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

I sure hope so.

Average wage in Spain is about 1000 euros per month after tax.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

I get a bit confused at the differing opinions of the cost of living in Spain ....

When I started to budget what I thought an average villa, with a pool, would cost per year, I worked it out at £8,000 (note, £'s) ...but some views would suggest it is nearer €12,000, about £10,000.
My calculations included the water/waste (cheap), IBI (cheap), electric (on a par with the uk), plus all medical insurances, building insurances, food, running costs, cars..and even our three pedigree cats (one of which is on constant medication, and their costs are quite considerable). I still think £8-10,000 per year is easily achieved....but I could be in for a rude awakening!!!

When compared to the uk....the water is a lot cheaper, the IBI is very cheap (I pay £2,500 per year in the uk!), electric is about the same at £100 per month, and eating out can be dear, as it is in the uk. 

If I was to break down the cost of running my house per year, including the mortgage, I'm sure it would be a very scary figure of around £24,000!......so it is still cheaper to live in Spain...hopefully??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Steve.R said:


> I get a bit confused at the differing opinions of the cost of living in Spain ....
> 
> When I started to budget what I thought an average villa, with a pool, would cost per year, I worked it out at £8,000 (note, £'s) ...but some views would suggest it is nearer €12,000, about £10,000.
> My calculations included the water/waste (cheap), IBI (cheap), electric (on a par with the uk), plus all medical insurances, building insurances, food, running costs, cars..and even our three pedigree cats (one of which is on constant medication, and their costs are quite considerable). I still think £8-10,000 per year is easily achieved....but I could be in for a rude awakening!!!
> ...



I always say that the best rule of thumb is to assume it will cost more or less what it does in the UK

some things cost more, some less - lifestyle will be different - you will probably live in a bigger/better property for the same costs as in the UK, you might eat out more/go out for coffee more/do more 'paid for' sporting or similar activities & so on

but overall, if you budget to spend more or less the same, you'll have a better life on the whole & might even save a bit!!


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I always say that the best rule of thumb is to assume it will cost more or less what it does in the UK
> 
> some things cost more, some less - lifestyle will be different - you will probably live in a bigger/better property for the same costs as in the UK, you might eat out more/go out for coffee more/do more 'paid for' sporting or similar activities & so on
> 
> but overall, if you budget to spend more or less the same, you'll have a better life on the whole & might even save a bit!!


I would say that's a good benchmark to be honest. If you gain it's always a bonus.

I did a little research, figured out what we pay here, and what it costs there (obviously quantities may differ), and any Spanish specific ones, and that gives you a ballpark figure.

But when you break it down, some things are so much cheaper in Spain...the household costs mainly, apart from the electric....that you soon see savings. I guess like everything, once we're over there, finding out will be all part of the learning curve.


----------



## Dancingboots (Mar 25, 2014)

If you find out how to do it cheaply can you let us all know the details I for one would be interested.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I think you need to prove an income of about £600 a month each. But if you can live on £200 a week in the UK you'll live OK in Spain...OK is the word as I doubt you'll sit by the pool sipping cocktails on that.

Simple lifestyle and you'll get by but remember that with inflation at an unknown rate per year you will get progressively poorer until the second pension kicks in. I'd say stay put for 36 months as house prices are not going to shoot back up in that timescale.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

bob_bob said:


> I think you need to prove an income of about £600 a month each. But if you can live on £200 a week in the UK you'll live OK in Spain...OK is the word as I doubt you'll sit by the pool sipping cocktails on that.
> 
> Simple lifestyle and you'll get by but remember that with inflation at an unknown rate per year you will get progressively poorer until the second pension kicks in. I'd say stay put for 36 months as house prices are not going to shoot back up in that timescale.


I've heard that you need to prove an income, or have sufficient funds available...those funds have differed when I've been doing my research, from €3,000 to €6,000 per person deposited in a bank. Is that just for the first year, or every subsequent year?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Steve.R said:


> I've heard that you need to prove an income, or have sufficient funds available...those funds have differed when I've been doing my research, from €3,000 to €6,000 per person deposited in a bank. Is that just for the first year, or every subsequent year?


yes you do have to show that you can support yourself

trouble is there's no definitive figure - all the rules say is something like 'means above subsistence level' ..........so it's open to interpretation

all we can do is report what has been asked for locally - & generally that seems to be around 600-650€ per person per month &/or 6000€ per person in the bank

you only have to prove it once though - when you register


----------



## matty76 (Nov 23, 2012)

Like people said it is tight and there are always costs that come out of nowhere as nasty surprises so you just have to be careful.

Still living in Spain really is amazing.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> yes you do have to show that you can support yourself
> 
> trouble is there's no definitive figure - all the rules say is something like 'means above subsistence level' ..........so it's open to interpretation
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up.

We are hoping to buy a property, but also hoping to be able to bank a sizeable amount in savings, to cover us to retirement. We're not sure if we would deposit all of the savings in a Spanish bank account yet, but depositing €12,000 for the both of us shouldn't be a problem.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

matty76 said:


> Like people said it is tight and there are always costs that come out of nowhere as nasty surprises so you just have to be careful.
> 
> Still living in Spain really is amazing.


I think in any budgeting there are a lot of things that could be ignored. I would guess if I was to write down a list of bills that I think I pay now, if I was to actually find out exactly what I'm paying for there would be quite a few I'd not allowed for....unfortunately those things still cost you...or you have to learn to live without the frills.

One of the things we originally overlooked when doing our budgets were two mobile phone contract costs...not expensive in Spain I'm led to believe, but an additional cost none the less.

We are going to take the move to Spain as an opportunity to 'start afresh' financially. Cut all the dead wood payments that really are redundant, wasted money, unnecessary frills, or just bad investments (a lot of unnecessary insurances for example!)

I don't really want to come to Spain to count pennies, but I don't want to sip champagne by the pool everyday...I want to be able to enjoy the free time that will become available to us, and enjoy the beauty around us..and neither of those things cost anything per month (...I don't think they've been taxed yet?  )


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Sirtravelot said:


> I sure hope so.
> 
> Average wage in Spain is about 1000 euros per month after tax.


Average means lots of people earn less than that amount. I live in a village and people have little, but they never complain. To some of them, €200 euros a week would be great!


----------



## stmary (Dec 30, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> yes you do have to show that you can support yourself
> 
> trouble is there's no definitive figure - all the rules say is something like 'means above subsistence level' ..........so it's open to interpretation
> 
> ...


Thank you to you and the other guys that replied to our note regarding living on a small income , We also have just seen that too, the spanish authorities say 600 euros each per month coming in and or a lump sum showing in bank .
We are happy to live on that each month , not been big drinkers , all though cheap , don't smoke , love walking , and sitting with a coffee watching the world go by , we don't ask for a lot in life just to have a roof over our heads and food in our bellies and lots of laughter ......... works wonders .
And only having to prove once your income , Is that just the once or yearly to tax people , not quite sure how it all works . thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stmary said:


> Thank you to you and the other guys that replied to our note regarding living on a small income , We also have just seen that too, the spanish authorities say 600 euros each per month coming in and or a lump sum showing in bank .
> We are happy to live on that each month , not been big drinkers , all though cheap , don't smoke , love walking , and sitting with a coffee watching the world go by , we don't ask for a lot in life just to have a roof over our heads and food in our bellies and lots of laughter ......... works wonders .
> And only having to prove once your income , Is that just the once or yearly to tax people , not quite sure how it all works . thank you


you only have to register once, so you only have to prove it once

you do have to submit a tax return every year though

the bottom line though is, that if you run out of money & can't support yourself, Spain wont help you


----------



## stmary (Dec 30, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> you only have to register once, so you only have to prove it once
> 
> you do have to submit a tax return every year though
> 
> the bottom line though is, that if you run out of money & can't support yourself, Spain wont help you


Thank you , ok thats good then , paperwork confuses me but so will the tax return thing , we do it here in uk and think nothing of it , give the accountant a ring he sorts everything out and hey presto a nice fat tax bill ha ha 
Is that what we would do the first year there or is it after you have lived there for 1 year ,then submit your accounts . even though we will not be working or earning, just money in bank and pension coming in every month .,
We have calculated we will live ok with savings and pension for many years....... hope for many any way ha ha we were just wondering can people do it live on a low amount of money and be happy and contented with their lot .


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

This is an interesting thread and had me thinking if we will meet the criteria and will have enough to survive. We are coming over next year and should have a pension of about £14,000 plus rental from our property over here which should be about £6K after tax and expenses. We will need to rent over in Spain but the rents look very cheap. We don't really drink but just want to retire to Spain early to enjoy life. Should we be comfortable on that or will it be a bit tight. The other option is sell here and buy there with a fair amount in the bank and the pension but we would prefer to rent for now. There is just he two of us as our DD has fled the nest.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Roy C said:


> This is an interesting thread and had me thinking if we will meet the criteria and will have enough to survive. We are coming over next year and should have a pension of about £14,000 plus rental from our property over here which should be about £6K after tax and expenses. We will need to rent over in Spain but the rents look very cheap. We don't really drink but just want to retire to Spain early to enjoy life. Should we be comfortable on that or will it be a bit tight. The other option is sell here and buy there with a fair amount in the bank and the pension but we would prefer to rent for now. There is just he two of us as our DD has fled the nest.


Roy, obviously I don't live in Spain yet, so perhaps I'm not the best to reply.....

....but when I did my calculations on a yearly expenditure we could survive on £10,000 per year quite easily, but that didn't include any rental costs as we would be in a mortgage free property...but it did include the running costs of a car, and a motorbike, and three very spoilt cars!! 

So personally I'd say an income of £20,000 would be more than enough.....and as someone has quoted, the average in come of a Spaniard is €10,000 after tax, and they survive.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for the fast reply Steve, we're just after the quiet life so expenditure on luxuries would be low. 
I would like to bring my Land Rover Defender but it looks a bit complicated to bring and keep in Spain so I might just sell that here and buy a Spanish car to keep it simple. One car will do us as we hope to be doing quite a bit of cycling o get around. We are looking at Sept next year, when I intend to finish up work and get away from here for the winter.


----------

